# generar una tabla sacando los datos de una base de datos xls



## maximuskyllerr (Jul 13, 2007)

hola a todos quisiera que me ayudaran si es posible, a generar una tabla 

sacando datos de una base de datos tambien en excel, los datos son muchos, nombres, direcciones, numeros de casa, saldos, abonos etc,acomodados en columnas, pero son muchos ,  pero me gustaria ke colocando el nombre en una celda o una ventana emergente, aparecieran acomodados los datos ke necesite

kizas algun macro , no se, por favor necesito su ayuda

a grandes rasgos
1.- coloco el nombre en algun lado (celda o ventana emergente)
2.- salen los datos de esa persona (nombre direccion saldo etc)

espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## galileogali (Jul 14, 2007)

Supongamos la Tabla típica:
Puedes elegir un Campo CLAVE (generalmente el Numero de Documento o la RUT o APELLIDO Y NOMBRE), LO importante del campo CLAVE es que no tenga elementos Duplicados,
Luego que tengas definido tu campo clave: lo ubicas como Primera columna (esto no es absolutamente necesario, pero apunto a una solucion sencilla con BUSCARV)

Debes titularizar los campos: digamos. PONER ENCABEZAMIENTOS.

Puedes usara ahora varios trucos, por ahora me limito a decirte que Establezcas manualmente a que columna en orden de la primera a la ultima de la TABLA te refieres segun se trate el encabezamiento.
En una celda: puedes crear una VALIDACION del tipo LISTA, o mejor aun un COMBOBOX, pero presiento que me estoy yendo un poco lejos.
Desde esa CELDA o COMBOBOX se elige el NOMBRE O DNI O RUT o elemento de la Primera columna:
luego tienes que usar Tantos buscarv como datos pretendas exhibir de la tabla para ese CANDIDATO.

=BUSCARV(rEFERENCIA A LA CELDA DONDE ESTA LA VALIDACION,RANGO DE LA TABLA O NOMBRE,NUMERO DE LA COLUMNA (VARIABLE SEGUN EL DATO QUE SE PRETENDA,0). nO OLVIDES ESE 0 QUE DEFINE EL TIPO DE BUSQUEDA Y CONDICIONES EXIGIDAS PARA LA PRIMERA COLUMNA. En si ponlo y no preguntes demasaido, hasta que surja la ocasion en que lo tengas que usar y alli descubriras que era eso del "0"
GALILEOGALI


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 17, 2007)

Seguro que soy más perezoso que Galileo  porque mi primera pregunta es...

¿Has probabo la opción del menú Data | Form... (me imagino que en Excel en español sería Datos | Formulario...)?  Usted puede usar el botón de _Criteria_ para filtrar.  Y le brinda una presentación parecida a la que pide usted.


----------



## galileogali (Jul 17, 2007)

Greg: aprovecho para consultarte, de curioso que soy. sabes si en Excel 2007 el Dataform viene con algun tipo de mejoras?, o sigue como hasta ahora.

GALI


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 18, 2007)

Hola Gali,

Sería un gran placer contestarle.  Desafortunadamente, no gozaré de tal placer dado que - a pesar de varios mensajes por parte mía preguntando ¿Cuándo? ¿Cuándo? ¿Cuándo? (hay una buena canción con ese nombre, sabes) - hasta el momento, los ¡¡*$%^&@#!! de informática no han aprobado oficina 2007 para uso dentro de mi compañía.  Siguen "revisando compatibilidades con aplicaciones existentes".  (Ni tienen fecha ninguna para terminar con tal "revisión". ¡Uy!  :x )

Lo siento (de veras),


----------

